# MK1 V6 NGK Coil Packs x 6



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a set of 6 NGK coil packs for the mk1 V6, I fitted these for around 100 miles before changing cars, condition is excellent, wrapped in original paper packaging, boxed in original NGK boxes.


Looking for £100 delivered to mainland UK

any questions please message















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Decent price that. I paid £24 for a single shoddy one recently.


----------

